# New Nissan Incentives and Rebates – Dealer Negotiation Tricks Email



## rondaniels1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I went to this site and they gave me the best rebates / incentives on my new Nissan. I just found the new model I was looking for and it shows all of the huge rebates and great incentives on all their new vehicles. I was a little skeptical about how high the new incentives and rebates were, but I submitted my information and was contacted in 3 days later by a dealer who was in the next town over, and who was able to save me $8500 in rebates and incentives 0% on my new Nissan. I guess how it works is that the site did some negotiations directly with Nissan New Sales Division and are able to give us an even higher incentives and rebates than what a Nissan dealer can give to us. I bought a Nissan, but they have it for all brands of New Cars Trucks and SUV’s. They will send you information to your email and you bring that into the dealer and get pretty much better than employee pricing on your new vehicle, plus I got that huge rebates and great new incentives. Any dealer will sell you a new car or truck at invoice if you negotiate the proper deals and this paper told me exactly how to win out when buying a brand new car or truck. I showed my salesman this printed out paper, and he sold it to me at invoice. Check them out if you are in the market for a new Nissan, will save you a ton of money.
newnissanincentives.com


----------

